# Posty



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Wondering if she looks posty to anyone else? She's naturally posty so I have a hard time judging but she looks straighter than usual & seems to be walking little stiff this afternoon. 1st pic is today second is a week or so ago.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

She does look posty it could be the cold When is she due?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

goat girls said:


> She does look posty it could be the cold When is she due?


It was actually pretty warm then so I dont think it was the cold. No due date she could be 140 days today.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

huh any other sytoms?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

head pressing seeming zoned out & flehman response & moody as can be she's a pain so I figure we'll be playing this game for a while lol.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

sounds like it could be early labor. how's her udder?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

definitely poster than the older photo! Praying for a safe kidding. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She looks more posts but it looks like she has more hair that is causing it to look that way. Look at the dark patch on her leg in the first picture, there is hardly any white hair from the back of the leg to that patch. In the second there seems to be a good amount of white hair from the back of the leg to the dark mark.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Jessica84 said:


> She looks more posts but it looks like she has more hair that is causing it to look that way. Look at the dark patch on her leg in the first picture, there is hardly any white hair from the back of the leg to that patch. In the second there seems to be a good amount of white hair from the back of the leg to the dark mark.


2nd picture is the older one she's been shaved a bit since then


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Brats acting fine today so maybe just a bit miserable yesterday that or she really likes to torture me lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

bisonviewfarm said:


> 2nd picture is the older one she's been shaved a bit since then


Ohhhh got it  I missed you saying that but hey am I good if what for noticing the hair lol!!!
Braxton Hicks! I don't care what anyone says Goats get them lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> Braxton Hicks! I don't care what anyone says Goats get them lol


But of course!!!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I think the braxton hicks may be right brats been fine the past few days.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't think she looks very posty.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well we've got something going on today stretching a lot then she went from a stretch to her body bouncing & down into a rather uncomfortable looking squat 5 minuets later another stretch ? Nothing on her really looks ready to pop out baby's but somethings definitely up today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, she is doing some weird things there. 

How is she acting now?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Wow, she is doing some weird things there.
> 
> How is she acting now?


Glad you say weird as well Ive never seen my other girls act quite like her. Seems fina an occasional stretch but no more of the weird posture. She's licking and biting at her hind end a lot now. My son confirms the she may have dropped idea he came in & asked why Emma looks so skinny


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I think this is just adjusting to babies trying to get into position. I know when I had a baby making the final approach I did some odd contortions.

I'd keep an eye on her pretty close now, in case of the babies NOT getting into position.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

mariarose said:


> I think this is just adjusting to babies trying to get into position. I know when I had a baby making the final approach I did some odd contortions.I'd keep an eye on her pretty close now, in case of the babies NOT getting into position.


 Your probably right she wouldn't make it this easy on me lol She's driven me nuts for the better part of the last 9 months so I'm sure she will stretch out the torture a bit longer


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Chant with me now: Ba-bies! BA-bies! BA-BIES!!!!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

groovyoldlady said:


> Chant with me now: Ba-bies! BA-bies! BA-BIES!!!!!


 lol wish that would work I had a little discussion with her about how helpful I could be at kidding time & that she might want me around we'll see if it works. I told my other girl she had to wait till my day off this spring & the stinker actually delivered on my day off so I can hope.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like babies soon, If she is all of a sudden thinner, looking at her from behind. 
They are moving to the birth canal.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I hope so I'm tired of waiting on her lol.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

is she stretching right after she scrunches up?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

goat girls said:


> is she stretching right after she scrunches up?


She only scrunched up the one time that Ive seen & it was mid stretch


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

If she starts stretching after scrunching up she's having contractions


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

At this point I'm doubting contractions will be coming any time soon she looks quite relaxed & I swear pleased to see the human running down to stare at her all the time lol


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

She's having contractions when your in the house lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

And of course she still doesn't look any where close to popping them out.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

She's waiting for the next blizzard, to have them at 2 AM!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

goat girls said:


> She's having contractions when your in the house lol


Possible lol Im not in there often I swear Ive spent more time in the goat pen than I have in the house today


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

i understand. When it's kidding season I just accept that the barn is my new home


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

catharina said:


> She's waiting for the next blizzard, to have them at 2 AM!


Also a possibility the first day they call for snow is also the night that it's back below 0 so it would be her perfect night to deliver lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Her udder still has a ways to go. I think she's just seriously messing with you.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Her udder still has a ways to go. I think she's just seriously messing with you.


Thats what I was thinking but I swear she's bratty & hateful enough she'd hold off on that just so Id miss it lol


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Have you read the doe's code of honer?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I have & she's got it down. She had me quite convinced all summer & after 18 weeks of waiting delivered me a puddle of fluid lol


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

when is she due?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

12/24-1/26, 2/11-3/8, or 3/29-4/15. Im leaning towards the 12/24-1/26 window due to a high recheck test the day I pulled the buck out.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Holy cow she looked so skinny all day yesterday today it's watch out wide load lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I guess the kids went back up to the 2nd floor.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> I guess the kids went back up to the 2nd floor.


It appears so lol & I swear moms found a a fun new game hey the humans here time for some stretches lets see how many times I can trick her into coming down today :haha:


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Moving up into place. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goats will be goats.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goats are so much fun I swear she's laughing & saying hey human look I'm skinny again lol


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Okay, I’m going to bite. I figured it has something to do with “labor”, but what does “POSTY” mean?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Posty, or post legged. The rear legs look straight up and down instead of having a nice curvature. Some goats are this way normally and that is considered a fault. Towards birth, the legs straighten up. That is just a sign of impending birth


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Madgoat said:


> Okay, I'm going to bite. I figured it has something to do with "labor", but what does "POSTY" mean?


Lol when I first replied I thought you were talking about her legs. And once I realized you were NOT I kinda just slinked away lol there was another topic going on about posty and was talking Prego talk and that's when the light went off in my head lol I was like oops they think I'm nuts now


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well not much change today udders still tiny but her teats feel very plump. She's acting almost friendly she came to the fence & chewed on my coat a bit which is odd this doe wont come near a human if you dont have food & even then she's very careful not to touch you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Posty was explained well, above.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Emmas flehman response going on lol & some butt and belly scratching havent really seen her do that since around the time of her cloudburst. And of course weve still got the never ending stretching.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She's sure a buggar. HOpe she goes soon for you!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Super bugger. Ive also come to the conclusion that the stretching is some kind of drama queen behavior brat does it every time I come to the pen now lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

She got a reaction from you and is now going to keep stretching! 
If they eat a lot of hay, the rumen on the left will push the right side out pretty far because the kids are taking up the interior space.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Goats Rock said:


> If they eat a lot of hay, the rumen on the left will push the right side out pretty far


That is one reason why I up the alfalfa pellets late pregnancy. More nutrition, less space...


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goats Rock said:


> She got a reaction from you and is now going to keep stretching!
> If they eat a lot of hay, the rumen on the left will push the right side out pretty far because the kids are taking up the interior space.


I think so on the stretching lol All pictures are first thing in the morning right after she got up I watch on camera for them to start moving  so that's all her. They get alfalfa pellets for dinner. I was feeding all pellets but we finally managed to track down some hay


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Noticed something odd today while I had Emma caught she stinks like a buck something awful. Ive washed my hands 3 times & I swear I still smell it. Want to bet that stinker has a belly full of bucks as all I want from her is one little friendly doe I can replace her with. lol


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

She should not stink... Do you have a temperature for her?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

mariarose said:


> She should not stink... Do you have a temperature for her?


I can grab one she doesnt seem sick the smells just like my in rut buck even leaves that smelly residue on my hands after I was done messing with her belly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Bucky smell, some say, she might be having bucks.

Or she rubbed on a buck.

If she has a uterine infection, it doen't smell bucky, it smells rotten and you cannot mistake it. 
If really bad, you can smell it just standing beside her.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My doeling smells bucky because she cuddles with the wether that was housed with a buck for a few months. Buck smell is seriously potent


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

OK. Alarums are quieted.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks guys! It's definitely coming from her & not transfer my buck left 7 weeks ago so I was a little surprised to be smelling that odor again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Please update this and tell us if she does indeed have bucks...I just don't see how that is real. Bucklings don't even smell like bucks...


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

mariarose said:


> Please update this and tell us if she does indeed have bucks...I just don't see how that is real. Bucklings don't even smell like bucks...


Will do will be interesting to see.
Well she hasn't changed much she spent a bit more time laying around licking her belly but other wise the same old fun tricks.I swear her udders filled today the wrinkles I was seeing are gone it doesn't look like what i'm use to seeing but she's not the best bred doe so I suppose her udder could be a bit funky. Bad picture but she's being a stinker about photos.


----------

